# LOTS OF PRAYERS PLEASE?



## Fred (Jun 15, 2008)

I finally got to meet my granddaughter. She is just SO gorgeous, and what a wonderful kid. She is a little over a year old. My oldest daughter and I have made amends so this could occur. [its amazing when your life takes a complete nosedive how some things can turn out so good]. I would really like any of you who could to pray for my family and myself for a healing miracle. I haven't had a biopsy yet, but all the tests I have had do not indicate good news. The oncologist was very dismal as they think from the tests they have given me that I have advanced pancreatic cancer. I am not so much asking for prayers for myself but for my family. They are so totally awesome. I just want to be around for them. Please if you can spare the time please pray for me, I am so glad the forum family is here to be able to talk to also. Linda


----------



## minie812 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am sending you TONS of prayer from S.E. Kansas & I do truly believe in miracles too. I am soooo happy you have your family around you to help you thru some tuff times!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, Linda, that is worrisome news. Prayers sent, for you and yours.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG I am floored by this. Feel like I've been hit in the stomach. How are you and how are the girls???

If we can help...

Sending good thoughts and white light your way.

Tracy


----------



## Minimor (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh Linda, I'm very happy for you that something good could come from something so bad! And I do know just how bad pancreatic cancer is. I will pray for you that their preliminary tests were wrong, and the biopsy will bring better news.


----------



## Diana (Jun 15, 2008)

Linda you know that Karen and I will be praying for you and your family.

I'm also glad that you finally got to see that sweet little girl and that you will have time to enjoy her.

Good luck on Tues and we will be praying extra speacial that day.


----------



## bfogg (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh Linda, I refuse to believe that could happen to you.

I will join everyone in praying for you and your wonderful family.

Hugs my friend,





Bonnie


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh I will be praying for you. I am SOOOO so sorry you are having to go through this.I will be looking for some good news Linda!!!!


----------



## Fred (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much! I refuse to give up. I want to be around to be with my family and show my horses. God willing I will be at the NEMHS show on sunday. Courtney will be showing Kisses and Becky and I WANT to drive Fred. Right at this time the kids don't know and I don't want to tell them until the biopsy comes back. My husband is so upset and we are both praying for a miracle. Love to all. Linda


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

Prayers coming your way!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jun 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear this...





Here are Big prayers and ((HUGS)) from MO..

Keep your head up and believe things can work out... I'm glad you and your daughter are together again

Missy


----------



## DrivinTime (Jun 15, 2008)

Prayers, good thoughts, and hugs being sent your way.

And a good luck wish (can't hurt right?) for a negative biopsy.

(((hugs)))

Lori


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 15, 2008)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## horseplay (Jun 15, 2008)

Stay strong and focused, I can't imagine what you must be feeling but think only positive thoughts and keep thinking "negative biopsy". Our thoughts are more powerful then we know. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Trinity Farm (Jun 15, 2008)

I will keep you in my prayers.






It makes me sick that people have to go throughout things like this



But God puts us through trials to see if we will give up on him. But i know you won't because you have many MANY people praying for you! Just don't give up! I hope to hear good news Linda!!



:Cold-Scared













































Best Wishes, Amelia Lee

ANGELS BE WITH YOU!!!!


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my...You sound so much like myself. I know a few years back I had to have a lymp node ( If I remember right that is what they are called) removed under my left arm for a biopsy. I was like you I did not want my kids to know until I found out for sure. Breast Cancer runs very high on my dads side so I was terrified.

I was more worried about my kids than myself. You seem to be doing the same thing. PLEASE take care of yourself also. It sounds like you have a loving husband to lean on.

I am happy you are in touch with your daughter and grandbaby.( aren't those grandbaby's wonderful?).

Anyway, with prayers...my biopsy came back negative. So, I am praying for the same thing for you.

I am so glad you posted this on the forum so you will have many people praying for you. You will defiently be included in my prayers.

Sometimes waiting can drive you crazy ( or at least it did me) so please like I said before keep care of your self also.


----------



## [email protected] River (Jun 16, 2008)

Linda,

All I can say about you is that you are a fighter!!! What you said about not giving up is inspiring. I really hope that you can make it to the show this weekend. We would all love to see you(and of course, Courtney)!!! Take it easy and good luck with the test!

I am praying for you!

Kristina


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 16, 2008)

I am so glad you worked things out with your daughter!! You and your family have and will remain in my prayers!!






Please Dear Lord above, help Linda get threw this very scary time, and let her heal very quickly!!


----------



## Sterling (Jun 16, 2008)

Linda I'm keeping you and your family in thoughts and prayers for for healing all around you.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 16, 2008)

My family will gladly add you to our prayers. You need to be around a long while to enjoy your lovely granddaughter and the rest of the family of course.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 16, 2008)

Linda-

Prayers coming to you and your family from Florida. I hope you get good news.

On the positive side, I am so glad you have met your granddaughter.

Barbie


----------



## Charlene (Jun 16, 2008)

you will all be in my prayers! i cannot relate to what you are going through but i can sure relate to the terror your husband is feeling. stay strong, think positive thoughts. prayer is a wonderful thing!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 16, 2008)

Prayers of healing coming to you. Prayers of encouragement to your family.


----------



## lvponies (Jun 16, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you, your hubby and your family!!





{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Charley (Jun 16, 2008)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2008)

Lots of prayers coming your way, Linda. Lots of hoping for GOOD news too.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 16, 2008)

Prayers for you Linda that all turns out well.

God bless


----------



## sundancer (Jun 16, 2008)

Linda-

Jen and I will have you and your family in our prayers and thoughts. Think positive and fight like crazy!

I hope Tuesday is filled with GOOD news.

If there is anything we can do just let us know. Don't hesitate

Take care

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Cumberland Maine


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 16, 2008)

Adding my best light & prayers Linda


----------



## Mona (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh Linda, you must be so worried. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Fred (Jun 16, 2008)

Just wanted to give you all an update. My husband called this morning and finally got through to the dr who is to do the biopsy [or I should say his office]. They told him not this week but NEXT WEEK TUES!] HUH! Anyway he blew a gasket and they called him back and had an appt set up for this wed. We were told these procedures are only done on tues. We are both confused and the dr and oncologist at the hospital I went to were extremely bleak [trust me it was really bad it had Paul bawling like a baby]. However I have a client who is in the medical field and she gave me the name of a dr at Dartmouth-Hitchcock in NH. They specialize in cancer especially what I have. The odd thing is the dr I had NEVER gave me their name and the secretary at his office knew nothing about them. Anyway please please pray these guys made a bad mistake and that Dartmouth-Hitchcock can help. Thank you all so much I can tell you your prayers are helping my husband and I cope with a very bad situation. Thank you. Linda


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 16, 2008)

Prayers coming from our home. Hoping the tests are very wrong. Miracles can and do happen.


----------



## strass (Jun 16, 2008)

Linda,

From what I know of you, you are a good person. I am so sorry to see you in this difficult situation and I wish you the very best.

Congratulations on you and your daughter improving things. Enjoy the time that you have with her and your grandchild. Cancer or not, life is too short to not take every opportunity to let them know you care.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jun 16, 2008)

Linda,

If you don't like what you hear from these doctors, talk to someone else. What I mean is (and I know every situation is different) when my dad was diagnosed with stage 3 cancer 18 years ago, he got angry with the first doctor who told him to "get your affairs in order, you may have 2 years" and went looking for someone more positive. Found a more progressive doc and they worked out a treatment plan that included trying some new experimental drugs, and it worked. He is going strong to this day.

God bless you and I hope you get some good news when the results come in.


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 16, 2008)

I am holding you in my thoughts and prayers, Linda.....

Hope your tests come back that their original idea is in

error.

Be strong and fight the good fight......Miracles happen

every day.....


----------



## coopermini (Jun 16, 2008)

Linda,

Just read this as I have not been on the computer hardly at all for a few weeks. I can'y hardly believe all this is going on since we were down a couple weeks ago. You, Paul, and the girls will be in our thoughts and prayers! Good work on pushing for the best in the field!

We will be in touch

Mark


----------



## Russ (Jun 17, 2008)

Linda, you have my prayers and so does your entire family!

I enjoy your posts so much on the forum....I don't always have something to say in reply...but I want you to know that I appreciate you alot!

Take care and we will keep the prayers coming......


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Linda. I very rarely get to the back porch, so I didn't know the news. Sending TONS of prayers your way, you have much to do before your time comes, including watching your little granddaughter grow up!

You just never know what way your life will turn from day to day, do you? I have had a family crisis this past week that brought my 18 month old granddaughter to live with me. No telling for how long, could be forever. So I am a parent all over again at age 47. Pretty much turned my life upside down, inside out, and sideways. Glad to have my granddaughter, but so sad for the reasons that brought her to me.

Sending you my biggest hugs and positive vibes, prayers, and everything else. You will be in my thoughts daily.

Amy and the Finch Meadow Gang


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2008)

Linda, I've never met you, but hearing that you're going through this has struck me hard. You're part of my forum family. I'll be sending out my best healing thoughts and prayers.

{{{hugs}}} {{{hugs}}} {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Diana (Jun 17, 2008)

Linda,

Don't mess around with your present dr, go straight to Dartmouth in Hanover. It was the best place for Russ when he was sick and they told us the tumor was bad. When in a did a exploratory and found the problem. I can't personally say only great things come from the doctors up there. It's been 3 years now and everythings is great. Hang in there and and fight which I know you are a great fighter. I'm sure is it taking a lot out of Paul and you, especially try to keep it from the kids. I don't know how you are both doing that.

Hope to see you on Sunday if not, I'll take a day off next week and come over to pick Missy up. Besides I need a day off of work.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jun 17, 2008)

You know that prayers are coming for you and family from our house !!

If you are there on Sunday and are up to it I will personally hook up Fred for you and get you in the ring, never hooked him before but I'm sure I can do it. I love to watch both of you driving.

I also just sent you a new PM.


----------



## dancer31501 (Jun 17, 2008)

Linda,

I dont know what to say other then i hope every thing goes good!! I will be praying for you and your family. Please let me know if i can do anything for you or your family!!

Amanda


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, Linda!! I had no idea and I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through this.



Fred said:


> We are both confused and the dr and oncologist at the hospital I went to were extremely bleak [trust me it was really bad it had Paul bawling like a baby].


Do not continue to see these doctors. Do not hesitate, do not pass go, do not look back!




RUN, don't walk, to someone with a more positive outlook. I work in a hospital and I can tell you that the attitude of your doctor can save your life and it sounds like your current physicians are more likely to slap a toe tag on you before you even get the tests. There's a difference between realism and negativity and you need to find a different doctor!





I am proud to show alongside several wonderful ladies who have survived cancer through sheer stubborn will and refusal to give up either hope or their horses. Both of them said their doctors would have had a fit if they'd known the ladies were out at the barn with their compromised immune systems but they each credit the horses with keeping them alive. Get out there and drive Fred this weekend and we'll all be cheering for you!!






You and your family will be in our prayers.

Leia


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Linda - please know that I am keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers...

Big hugs from California,

Liz R.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 17, 2008)

Linda-

I am so glad to hear about you and your granddaughter, but very upset to hear this latest turn of events. My thoughts and prayers continue for your and your family. I know you are strong and will fight this.

If you do need help at the show this weekend, let me know and I will BE THERE!! I am not planning to show, but I could come and help you out if you need it.

Mary


----------



## JennyB (Jun 17, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Linda and family, lots of prayers from me



ray





Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## JourneysEnd (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's hoping the first doctor is wrong and you're fine.

You're in my prayers.

Vickie


----------



## Fred (Jun 17, 2008)

Right now I am sitting here at the computer and bawling like a baby because of the wonderful friends I have. Paul threw a hissy fit with the doctor and the biopsy is scheduled for tomorrow around 3:00 in the afternoon. I am truly praying they are wrong but if they aren't I am not giving up without a fight! Diana I called to have my records sent to Dartmouth-Hitchcock this morning but they still can't do anything without the biopsy. I WILL be at the show on sunday! I can feel all your prayers and I KNOW they will work. Right now though I have to admit I am as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs and probably will be until I get an appt at Dartmouth-Hitchcock. I really don't have any faith in the doctors here but I still have to do the biopsy here. The thing that bothers me most right now though is Courtney's birthday is friday and I really really hope I can give her good news on her birthday instead of bad. Love to all! Linda


----------



## twister (Jun 17, 2008)

Linda I am so sorry you are going through tough times, I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers hoping the original diagnosis is wrong.

Hugs from Ontario

Yvonne


----------



## barnbum (Jun 17, 2008)

I skim the forum quickly a few times a week right now; I always read your posts, Linda. My heart just fell as I read your words. I've read all the way thorugh hoping to read the results were all good news...instead you can* add me to your list of prayer warriors.* I'll check in here daily to get updates.

You are strong. I want to see you at Horseheads.





Remember the email you sent me a few months ago--it meant so much.



Thanks again for sharing your thoughts.

You are one of a kind.


----------



## minie812 (Jun 17, 2008)

Do NOT GIVE IN...you are doing right by finding a different doctor. I worked in Hospice for many years and attitude is everything. Keep doing the things YOU LOVE


----------



## Candice (Jun 17, 2008)

Linda, I am so glad that you have your family close to you and your granddaughter to enjoy. I do believe in the healing power of prayer. Our God is amazing I will be praying for you. Stay strong. Hugs to you,


----------



## Fred (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you all so much. I SO BELIEVE in the power of prayer. I got to talk to a lady last night who beat this and I hope will be seeing her dr very soon. Just keep praying please. Linda


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 18, 2008)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Jun 18, 2008)

Linda,

You and your Family are in our Thoughts and Prayers. Kathy & Bob


----------



## Diana (Jun 18, 2008)

I will be thinking of you this afternoon and prayering for great results and that those drs are wrong. See you on Sunday and will have a couple of boxes of tissue for us to share. I have a hard time reading this thread expecially at work.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jun 18, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and the family specially today. I'm not able to concentrate here at work, just thoughts for you going through my head.

If you need any help getting ready Saturday for Sunday let me know and I will drive over.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 18, 2008)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 18, 2008)

I just wanted to add myself to the long list of people praying for you and your family. I hope your biopsy appointment goes well today.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG LInda I have only officially met you once but did get to talk with your hubby last fall at Cumberland we were parked right next to you. This is a battle and your positive attitude can make you the winner. Prayers from here that the biopsy goes well this afternoon and that your original drs are wrong. Also prayers for your husband and the rest of your family. Will be waiting for Good updates. You can beat this with All your forum friends prayers and help. Prayers from here until you say to stop.

Nita


----------



## Fred (Jun 18, 2008)

UPDATE- I had the biopsy this afternoon and they will have results on mon. The mass is in the neck from what one of the nurses told me and the dr who did the procedure told me to consult a surgeon. This place had a more positive attitude though the dr was still being cautious. He did say that you can't diagnose until all the tests are in. I will say they have great drugs though because I am still fuzzy! Hehe, and I just want to say that PRAYERS DO WORK, love you all Linda


----------



## Barbie (Jun 18, 2008)

Praying for great results on Monday.

Barbie


----------



## Bozley (Jun 18, 2008)

Linda,

I am sure like everyone else I thought of you all day today. I am so glad the doctors are thinking a little more positively. You keep those positive thoughts and we will keep those prayers coming!

Sue


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Lots of prayers for good news, dear friend! and of course a big ((hug)) until I see you again in person to give you a real one.

Pam


----------



## minie812 (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep busy...busy...busy. I know that is easy to say but harder to do. The waiting is the hardest but sounds like you have some better doctors. I will keep praying for you!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 18, 2008)

Checking in--and wanted you to know I was here.






Lord--please cradle Linda and her family in the palm of Your hand at this time and give them exactly what they need to see this through.

Amen.


----------



## nootka (Jun 19, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts, Linda...

Liz


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 19, 2008)

Still thinking of you and your family, and hoping for good news. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Fred (Jun 20, 2008)

Today is Courtney's birthday. I just wish I could give her good news today, but we haven't heard anything at all yet. I had a great day yesterday then WHAM it came back [the pain] and I am not at my best right now. Thank you all for your prayers though. Linda


----------



## dancer31501 (Jun 20, 2008)

Linda I Hope you feel better today and get good news!! Can you Tell Courtney I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

love ya

Amanda


----------



## REO (Jun 20, 2008)

*{{{{{Linda}}}}}*


----------



## Fred (Jun 20, 2008)

Update, the drs office at Dartmouth-Hitchcock called and I have an appointment next friday [the 27th] PLEASE PLEASE keep your fingers crossed and prayers a coming. I still am in the dark on a lot of stuff but I am praying for a good outcome and this appointment is the day before my 20th wedding anniversary. Linda


----------



## barnbum (Jun 20, 2008)

How about if we skip the whole finger crossing idea and talk to God directly.





Hang in there, Linda. You're going to be in good hands. We can pray for the doctor's to know exactly what to do.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 20, 2008)

Wish Courtney a Happy Birthday for me please! I will hug you in person on Sunday, but I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers too. Just remember Lance Armstrong and keep the faith.

Mary


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Linda,

Haven't been on the back porch lately so just saw the post.

So sorry you are going through this. Sounds like you are in

good hands now. Praying for you and your family.

God Bless

Cathy


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 20, 2008)

Prayers and positive thoughts only for you and your family.


----------



## Cimarron (Jun 21, 2008)

Sending prayers! Sheila


----------



## Mercysmom (Jun 21, 2008)

Fred said:


> Today is Courtney's birthday. I just wish I could give her good news today, but we haven't heard anything at all yet. I had a great day yesterday then WHAM it came back [the pain] and I am not at my best right now. Thank you all for your prayers though. Linda



Oh Linda - haven't been on here in some time but your news of cancer hit me like a ton of bricks! I hope the docs give you good news...and a good game plan!

Happy Birthday to Courtney and Freedom sends her those annoying kisses...





Glad you got to meet your granddaughter and that you and your daughter are working things out.

Lots and lots of prayers sent your way from one who was too tough to die last summer when the docs told me after the fact that the knee infection was bad enough to do me in....

Hoping to see you at Horseheads and thanks to your help, my trims earned Weatherly a reserve last weekend in our second Morgan show.





Take care! We are thinking of you!

Dee


----------



## Fred (Jun 23, 2008)

Went to the NEMHS show yesterday and got home about 10:00 last night. I really needed to go as it helped my attitude so much. Thank you so much Diana, Karen, Mary and Bonnie. It was so good to visit with ALL my wonderful friends, and of course Fred was very naughty on the way home. He decided that Becky should have been the prize NOT the blue ribbon he won. So he untied himself and slid his butt under the butt rope when we stopped and tried to [ahem] talk Becky into going on a date! Naughty boy! He just makes me smile. Linda


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats again on the great showing! I loved watching both Becky and Fred driving. You should post the results and/or photos on one of the other forums where more people will see them!!!


----------



## Sanny (Jun 23, 2008)

Linda -- I JUST saw this post. I havent been around enough and missed it when it first went up.

I am SO SORRY and will be thinking of you and praying and hoping for good news. We are so far away I am not sure what we could do to help out, but Bob and I are here for you if there is anything at all we could help with.

Please keep everybody updated as you get more information. This is just so awful and so unfair. I am glad you have gone to different doctors and other opinions.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jun 23, 2008)

Linda,

You are in our thoughts and prayers constantly here....Fight the good fight, girl! As others have said, attitude is a big part of this, so keep the smile going, the good thoughts running, and the Love flowing!

If I can help in ANY way...just call me!

dru


----------



## barnbum (Jun 23, 2008)

Linda--just stopping before pasture cleaning to let you know I've been thinking of you today.






Karla


----------



## minimama (Jun 23, 2008)

Linda, I also am just seeing this. My prayers and good thoughts are coming your way. Hang in there!!


----------



## Fred (Jun 23, 2008)

Mary, my computer has been acting up and won't let me post pictures. I love the one you took and Karen sent me a couple too. Fred did have quite a sense of humor on the way home cause he untied himself and scooted under the butt rope and went to have a hot date with Becky. I haven't heard anything today, I was hoping to but they never called with any results [and I did request that they would]. So I still really probably won't know much till friday. I can't tell you all how much this forum family means to me. It just makes me tear up every time I read knowing how much you all care. Thank you so much. Linda


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 23, 2008)

My computer won't let me post pictures either, but let's see if this link will work. I think your forum friends would like to see how you and Fred did at the AMHA show yesterday in the Single Pleasure Driving Championship.

Linda and Fred


----------



## Fred (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul and I tried to get information on the biopsy today but after calling all three doctors we STILL don't know. The GP never got the information because he didn't order the test, the dr at Darmouth-Hitchcock can't tell me anything yet cause I'm not in the system up there yet and of course the one who ordered the test never called yesterday and wasn't in the office today! Little frustrating eh? Please keep the prayers coming I think its the only thing that is keeping me sane. Thanks, Linda


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 24, 2008)

Linda, I will keep you in my prayers.

Targetsmom...thanks so much for posting the picture I love it.

Linda..do you want to hear something funny...I have never told anyone on the forum so I am a little embarrassed...but, maybe you will get a little chucklle out of it.

I have been married for 26 years ..and don't ask me why...because I still don't know. My husband nickname for me is Fred...LOL. I have ask him why he calls me Fred and he doesn't know...LOL


----------



## barnbum (Jun 24, 2008)

Linda! That is a fabulous picture of you and your boy. And that blue sashy thing sure looks mighty awesome on him--down right regal.








Post that photo in the photo section so it's not buried.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, I agree, blue is his color!



Way to go, gal!

As always, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jun 24, 2008)

Been thinking and praying for you LOTS!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 24, 2008)

I LOVE the pic and finally get to meet YOU if only by picture and just love the blue sash on that pretty mini of yours. You are right about the waiting that is always the hard part....fingers crossed...toes crossed....mmmm....crossing my heart and praying for good news!


----------



## Marty (Jun 25, 2008)

OH my gosh ~~~~

Don't sit back and take it my friend. Fight like the dickens because we all are with you!


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 25, 2008)

Linda, you are still in my thoughts and prayers every day. That photo of you and Fred is magnificent, beautiful horse, lovely smiling face.



He is still one of my favorite horses ever. I am going to print the photo and show Miss Flirty her boyfriend.





Keep up the positive thinking girlfriend, you are a very strong woman and you can beat it, whatEVER it is!

(((((BIG, GYNORMOUS, HUMONGOUS BEAR HUGS COMING YOUR WAY!!!)))))


----------



## Fred (Jun 25, 2008)

It wasn't a "good news" morning this morning. It was confirmed that it is pancreatic cancer, and the most common type of tumor. Courtney was in the room this morning when the call came in and it really hurt. I will not quit, I can't I have too much going for me and a beautiful child, husband, family, dear friends and horses. Keep praying and I KNOW I will beat this. Thanks Linda


----------



## J&HMinis (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh Linda! I'm so sorry to hear that! Take comfort that your forum family is standing beside you all the way! You are a fighter! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Jun 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear it. I was hoping they had made a mistake.

You can beat this





I wish I was close enough to help with the shoeing load.

Hang in there.

Vickie


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, but I know you will keep fighting!! Don't hesitate to let us know if there is anything at all we can do for you. We will keep the prayers coming too.

Mary


----------



## minie812 (Jun 25, 2008)

I know it is not good news but YOU keep a good -healthy attitude. Their are alot of folks pulling for you


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 25, 2008)

Definitely *not* the news we were praying for.

Continuing to send you positive thoughts, prayers

and hopes that the new facility you will go to, has the

perfect treatment plan for you.


----------



## hhpminis (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been watching and hoping for a different outcome. I am so sorry Linda

We are all here for you when you need to put your thoughts in print. You have a great attitude and there are alternative methods to consider as well as traditional medicine. Do research, get all your info together and create a plan to beat this.

Whatever approach you choose to take, it is your decision and I for one will support you in that.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so sorry.... Hope they can give you a plan soon so you can start fighting it!!!!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

I did not want to hear that news dear friend but I was pretty sure it was coming. Well now that you know what you are dealing with you can get on with what you are going to do about it and get on with a treatment plan. I am so sorry that you have to deal with this, please know that I am part of your cheering section. (((HUGS)))

Pam


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh Linda! I was reading through here saying no news is good news. You know that my thoughts are with you/Paul/Courtney/Kim/Mathew and the rest of the family! You call if you need anything!!!

On a good note, here are a few pictures of Linda & Fred from Sunday. These are the blue ribbons that did not match to Becky!






What more can we say but What a horse!






Love

Karen


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Tons of prayers being sent your way. Think positive thoughts and keep fighting.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Prayers continuing to come your way. Stay strong and positive and you WILL beat this!

By the way - what a beautiful horse!!

Barbie


----------



## cast (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Linda, I am sorry to hear of your bad news thru this whole problem of yours. I have waited to hear if it was positve or negative and with high hope and prayers it would come out negative but I guess sometimes prayers go on answer. My wife and Courtney and I can only help in prayer and our strength to help you thru all this and if you need some help or just someone to talk too then please call or meet and chat over coffee or tea.I am so sorry to hear of this to such a wonderful person who is bless with a loveing family and who has work so hard to accomplish as much as you have in your life. You have fought many hardships and have many wonderful happenning in your life and I do pray and wish for you so much during these hardships. We are here and please call if you need a shoulder to do ever with what you want. Hubby will grow to a rock for you and the kids will be there for you and those are your most important strenghts to have at your side. God bless and be strong and fight as I know you will. Dave, Bobbi and Courtney.


----------



## barnbum (Jun 25, 2008)

Rats. Do they have a plan of attack, Linda? Or do you get that Friday? Is the tumor en-capsulized? Will surgery remove it?

Time for a good fight.


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 25, 2008)

Wishing you well



I really hope things go better.


----------



## Fred (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, things go up and down but the one thing I DO KNOW is I am EXTREMELY BLESSED! I CAN BEAT THIS I KNOW I CAN! With all of you praying for me how else could I not beat it. I spent the past two weeks feeling sorry for myself and when I told the kids the biopsy results today I told them I have to be positive and if they see me sitting on my butt feeling sorry for myself KICK ME! [They will too!] I have been counting my blessings today and you know I have an awful lot to be thankful for. I will be working as long as I am able and I WILL be showing my horses. LOVE TO ALL AND KEEP THE PRAYERS COMING THEY DO HELP! Linda

Paul and I will be renewing our vows saturday its our 20th wedding anniversary! Linda


----------



## barnbum (Jun 25, 2008)

Perfect plan. You go girl.


----------



## bfogg (Jun 25, 2008)

Linda,

We can do this. As I said let me know when your ready to start. Use everything available to you. Alternative and the regular medical route. With all of the people on here praying and sending good thoughts, how could it not.

But you also need to make it your job to take care of Linda when your tired rest, when you feel like it do.Just make it your job to put Linda number 1 from here on out.










Bonnie


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 25, 2008)

Keeping you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Charley (Jun 25, 2008)

Prayers coming your way. Glad to hear you are fighting and keeping positive.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jun 25, 2008)

Linda

I too will be praying hard for you to be okay, and no cancer. God can do

incredible things, and he can heal you. I am glad you were able to see your

granddaughter, and that you are able to continue to make a great relationship

with your daughter. It is so hard when families have to deal with hurt feelings

and all. I wish and will pray for you and your family.

Wishing you tons of God's incredible Blessings and his healing.

Vicky


----------



## JourneysEnd (Jun 26, 2008)

dreamlandnh said:


> Oh Linda! I was reading through here saying no news is good news. You know that my thoughts are with you/Paul/Courtney/Kim/Mathew and the rest of the family! You call if you need anything!!!
> 
> On a good note, here are a few pictures of Linda & Fred from Sunday. These are the blue ribbons that did not match to Becky!
> 
> ...


For those of us that don't show in your area, thanks for answering the question "Why does Linda post under the name Fred ?"

And a very handsome Fred he is too.


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 26, 2008)

Sending tons of love your way and big hugs too. There are so many challenges that can be sent a person's way in their lives, and this is certainly a big one. But your positive attitude will get you through! I always said I was too busy to die, sorry, can't schedule that one in! Fill that dance card, girl.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jun 26, 2008)

Linda

I am sending prays from sc to you. you need to keep LINDA first . dont give up. you have a long road a head of you. i am hear if you need someone to talk to my father-in-law had the same thing. i only hope that your doctor have found this at the right time.

send all my prays to you and your family

robby and diane mccartha


----------



## Mercysmom (Jun 26, 2008)

Fred said:


> Hey everyone, things go up and down but the one thing I DO KNOW is I am EXTREMELY BLESSED! I CAN BEAT THIS I KNOW I CAN! With all of you praying for me how else could I not beat it. I spent the past two weeks feeling sorry for myself and when I told the kids the biopsy results today I told them I have to be positive and if they see me sitting on my butt feeling sorry for myself KICK ME! [They will too!] I have been counting my blessings today and you know I have an awful lot to be thankful for. I will be working as long as I am able and I WILL be showing my horses. LOVE TO ALL AND KEEP THE PRAYERS COMING THEY DO HELP! Linda
> 
> Paul and I will be renewing our vows saturday its our 20th wedding anniversary! Linda


Happy Anniversary! If you are coming to Area One, I will be glad to help you, Courtney and Kim in any way that I can... PM me with a list of chores!

Loved the pics of Fred!

You can beat this - I do believe in miracles!

Hang in there!

Dee


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 26, 2008)

Linda...I don't know you ( well, met you in person) I just wanted to let you know that you are still in my prayers. YOU and your family!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 26, 2008)

Linda, I know you only through your posts here. I've seen your indominable spirit through those posts, and have NO doubt you are the kind of 'fighter' who can beat this!

As others have said, make taking care of yourself the first priority, and know you have a vast 'army' praying and sending their MOST positive thoughts to and for you...Mine included!!

Margo

And BTW, your "Fred" IS a handsome fellow!


----------



## Fred (Jun 27, 2008)

We go to Dartmouth-Hitchcock today to find out what they can do. Hopefully I will have some good news to share today! Linda


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 27, 2008)

Linda, know my heart is with you and the family. I came to love you and sweet Court alot. If you wish some alternative "stuff" I have lots and it is yours for the asking. Hugs Debs


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 27, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Linda!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jun 27, 2008)

Prayers are there for your healing and the healing of your family. God continues to perform miracles! So glad you got to see the Grandbaby! They are simply awesome! May the joy and love continue to grow in your precious family!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Diana (Jun 27, 2008)

Linda, I'm keeping my prayers all for your and your family right now. Listen to your body when it needs to rest, then just rest. The work will be there the next day same a usually. I'm hoping Darthmouth tells you good stuff.

You know if Courtney needs a little break not from you or the family but a place to just gather her thougths I'm sure that Lizzie would love to have to stay with her for a few days. She is always welcome at my place also. Just let her know.

Hang in there.


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Linda,

I have been thinking about you all afternoon.

You are in our Thoughts and Prayers!





Kathy & Bob


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 27, 2008)

Linda you are in my prayers. My father was just recently diagnosed with cancer and will have surgery on the 21st. You both can beat it!


----------



## Bozley (Jun 27, 2008)

Linda,

You have many, many people in your corner. Please put up a really good fight because we are all praying for you and want you to win!

Sue & Makayla


----------



## barnbum (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of you, Linda.


----------



## dancer31501 (Jun 27, 2008)

good luck you can do this!!!

Amanda


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 27, 2008)

Count me in as one of those who are thinking of you Linda. And keeping those prayers coming too.

Mary


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 27, 2008)

I am sorry it wasn't good news



I hope they shed some positive light on your situation this afternoon.

Lots of love


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jun 27, 2008)

I have been thinking about you all day.


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 27, 2008)

Linda,

You are in my prayers and I hope to hear a good update soon!


----------



## Fred (Jun 28, 2008)

We went to Dartmouth-Hitchcock yesterday and though it was scary it was ok. I STILL need one more test to find out if the cancer has spread and this is a surgery. If it has spread they only do chemo. If it hasn't [and this is what we are praying for] they will start me on radiation and chemo for six weeks on then six weeks off. They will be calling us to schedule the further tests so I hope to hear from them on monday. We also went to visit Bonnie Fogg and Bonnie [bless her] did reiki on Paul and I. Thank you so very much Bonnie we appreciate you and I felt so much better after the reiki. On our way to Bonnie's house Paul and I took a walk on the trailhead next to the hospital. Where we encountered a very large BLACK BEAR! He was 50 yards down the path and just looked at us and went on his way. Made our day along with Bonnie. Today Paul and I are renewing our vows [its been 20 years] and my daughter and grandaughter are here visiting with us. Keep the prayers coming and I KNOW I can beat this. Love to all and thank you all so much. Linda


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 28, 2008)

The bear is huge medicine in the Native American way. This was a great sign and now you carry him as a totem animal for this battle. Bear is great in power.

MEANING: Introspection, Intuition, Dreaming

Bear People are learning to withdrawal into the sanctity of their den when outside influences turn "cold" and seemingly "merciless." Winter is not just a change in season, it is a period of slowing down and can be a time of decline, adversity and dreariness/illness. As Bear retreats into her den for hibernation; which is also the womb of Mother Earth, so must you retreat within to seek wisdom through stillness and meditation. Bear also reflects Love and the feminine aspect in the way they care for their cubs, so must you take care of yourself.

Stillness and meditation is your hibernation.

When Bear Medicine grabs your attention it is asking you to reconnect through introspection, intuition and dreams. Bear is a powerful animal with a large body and forceful limbs. Bear is capable of standing on her hind legs to show her power. Bear people are reminded of their own power of self-sufficiency; in that, they have the necessary resources to help themselves and stand on their own two feet. Great Spirit gave you power, Love and a sound mind and Bear is a reminder to use this power and the soundness of your own mind (intuition). In the stillness of the mind; intuition is awakened. Sometimes this intuition is awakened through dreams.

The nature of bear is associated with dreaming because of their long deep sleep. When Bear sleeps, she is connecting with Great Spirit during hibernation; so must you connect during your deep sleep. Bear people are considered "dreamers" due to their ability to tap into their intuition during the meditative process, thereby visualizing and manifesting newness. Bear reminds you not to cast your dreams aside, but to pay attention to them.

Bear's message is about seeking your wisdom through human hibernation, which is meditation, introspection and dreams. This is where you will receive your sealed instruction.

I wish you peace and healing in all ways.


----------



## Bozley (Jun 28, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]Linda,[/SIZE]



Happy 20th Anniversary!

I know you are renewing your vows today. I hope you take a lot of pictures and video tape!

Have a great day and enjoy your family!

Sue


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Linda!

Prayers continuing that you get positive news from the next round of testing/surgery. I hope it's a quick one recovery-wise too.

Blessings (I think your farm name is really cool!),

Faith


----------



## Diana (Jun 28, 2008)

Linda and Paul, hope you have another wonderful 20 years together and more. Glad you went and visited with Bonnie, she's great and has a wonderful gift from God to help people and animals.

Hang in there and keep up the spirits. Talk with you soon.

If you're off to ME on Sunday have a wonderful day with the ME club there are a great group of people.


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 29, 2008)

Linda,

Your last post brought tears..this will sound strange, but I have tears of sadness for what you are going through and tears of happiness. I am SO HAPPY to hear you are almost a newly wed againL. I am also so happy you are spending time with your daughter and granddaugter.

I am sad for what you are going through, please know you are in my prayers. I can tell you have a great supporting husband and that means a lot. I know God is hearing everyone's prayer's and I can tell you are a fighter. I wish you and your family all the luck and happiness in the world. Have a great Honeymoon!


----------



## Bozley (Jun 29, 2008)

Linda,

It was so nice to see you today at the MMHC show. I have to tell you, that I had tears in my eyes more often then not. You see, when I was a kid my mother and I went to all my shows together. We had a very close relationship. Sadly, my mother died of lung cancer when I was a teenager. Showing was never the same after that and I got out of horses all together.

Then last year my daughter, Makayla, and I started showing minis. It brought back a flood of memories. They were good memories that had been long forgotten. At our very first show I happened to look over and saw you and Courtney sharing the day together. Sharing memories. It was so strange. I hardly knew you but I felt like we had something in common.

I told Makayla the stories about my mother and I going to shows together many times. So when she heard about you being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer it really struck a cord with her. She wanted to do what ever she could to help you and your family. That is why she wanted to start raising funds to help.

We were able to raise some money today with "Ribbons for Linda". But I want to raise a whole lot more. You and your family need to concentrate on you getting better and not even think about financial stressors.

You will beat this! I have faith.

Sue


----------



## Bozley (Jun 29, 2008)

Very sweet picture of Linda with her grand-daughter today.







Sue


----------



## dancer31501 (Jun 29, 2008)

Linda,

I hope you are doing well today..that pic of you and your grand-daughter is so cute!!

love you

Amanda


----------



## markadoodle (Jun 29, 2008)

U DID AWSOME AT THE SHOW TODAY BUT THE JUDGE WAS WACK SHE WAS TRYING TO TELL ME HOW TO SHOW I WAS LIKE I HAVE BENN SHOWING MINIS 10 YRS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2008)

Aww, that pic of Linda and the granddaughter is so precious!! Keeping you in my prayers, Linda, you keep fighting, girl!!!


----------



## Diana (Jun 30, 2008)

Sue, you touched me and brought tears to my eyes this morning. You must be a great mom to have such a wonderful daughter like Makalya to want and do a wonderful act of kindness for a special friend. If we only had many more MAKALAYA's in the world we'd be a better place. I love the picture of Linda and her granddaughter, she will cherrish that one for a lone time.

We raised a little money here at the CMHC show for Ribbons for Linda not much but the pot will grow bigger at the word gets arounds.


----------



## barnbum (Jun 30, 2008)

I love that photo of you with your granddaughter, Linda. Now she knows what her grandma is all about. Lucky girl.



Thanks for sharing it Bozley.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jun 30, 2008)

Linda...we're sending lots of prayers your way lady. You've got the heart and soul to win this class....just like driving Fred into that ring so many times and coming out with the blue ribbon...YOU can do this. Stay on those doctors...keep pushing for the cure...it is beatable. I'm looking forward to driving with you in Tulsa girl...!!!

God Bless you and your family and Godspeed in getting through this.

Connie & Tim

PS: Does Fred know you are driving that roan? (who is that?) Sure is a cutie passenger you have there!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh Linda, I had no idea!!! Prayers coming- LOTS of them!!!! I am SO happy to hear you got to see your granddaughter! And yes, life does throw us into all kinds of loops and tailspins.

Wishing you AND your family the absolute best and am sending truck loads of good karma, thoughts and prayers your way!!!!!!!!

HUGS!!!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 30, 2008)

I love the pic of you and your granddaughter. I have ten g-kids and am today waiting on my first great grandbaby...it is a boy...so they say. Anyway still am praying for you from Kansas


----------



## Fred (Jun 30, 2008)

Connie Ballard said:


> Linda...we're sending lots of prayers your way lady. You've got the heart and soul to win this class....just like driving Fred into that ring so many times and coming out with the blue ribbon...YOU can do this. Stay on those doctors...keep pushing for the cure...it is beatable. I'm looking forward to driving with you in Tulsa girl...!!!
> 
> God Bless you and your family and Godspeed in getting through this.
> 
> ...


Connie that is Shadow [ERMF Special FX] Who is Fred's "brother". They were raised together and live next to each other. Shadow is a very special gentleman. He is a 2x national champion amateur roadster and won the amateur pleasure last year at nationals. More important than that though is he is the "uncle" to all the babies and one heck of a driving horse. Driving him is like driving a souped up sports car, you just think of where you want to be and he will put you there. Shadow is special needs though he has some very very weird quirks and stresses any time he is away from his "family". I tried ground driving him at 2 years of age and he darn near killed me. Couldn't hook him till he was five and had to do two years of ground driving with him and I don't regret those two years at all. It made him a great driving horse. Lisa Singer couldn't say enough good about him when I took him to one of her clinics a few years ago. Mystik [my granddaughter] and him really hit it off! She was trying to drive him. Linda PS We really appreciate all the prayers they do help!


----------



## LisaF. (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh..I just love the picture..thanks for posting. Linda...you and your family are still in my prayers.


----------



## Fred (Jul 2, 2008)

The latest update is I have an appointment on July 11, at Dartmouth-Hitchcock. This is a VERY important one where they go in to see if the cancer has spread. My family and I are really praying it hasn't. This will decide what course of treatment they have planned for me. Please keep those prayers coming they really do help and no matter what I am not planning on giving up. I actually have been going out with my husband and doing some horses and I have been working up some horses at home. I have a two year old knothead that keeps me on my toes in the morning trying to ground drive him. Thank you all so much. Linda


----------



## Bozley (Jul 2, 2008)

Linda,

We think about you and pray for you constantly. Just keep those positive thoughts.

Sue


----------



## Diana (Jul 3, 2008)

Linda, You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers hoping that this ugly thing doesn't and hasn't spread. Keep those good days coming but don't over do the work. Sorry I'll miss you today but I'm sure Karen can take care of things. It's going to be a busy weekend but I'm going to try and give you a call for a little chat.

Love ya


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 3, 2008)

Still thinking of you Linda!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Linda, Just wanted to let you know that you are in our prayers and I feel confident you can beat this. I dont come into the back porch very often so didnt catch this thread until today. Take care ...


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 4, 2008)

It was great to see Linda/Paul and Courtney today. Thanks for coming out so that I could see you all and give Linda a big HUG!!!!!


----------



## Bozley (Jul 4, 2008)

Linda,

It was nice to see you today.

Cami & Fred sure seemed to take a liking to each other.



Hopefully in 11 months you and I both will see a nice little foal from the two!





I am glad you are spending July 4th with your family and horses. Enjoy the day to its fullest!

Take care,

Sue


----------



## Fred (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Sue, It was good to see you and MaKayla today. Fred REALLY likes Cami, and so does Ramona. Have a great fourth! Linda


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 4, 2008)

I love the picture with Shadow and your granddaughter - how cute!

Still sending lots of prayers your way... and positive thoughts for a good doctor's visit on the 11th!

Dee


----------



## joylee123 (Jul 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Linda,[/SIZE]

I just found this tread through the regular forum page (I've been gone for a couple of weeks) and I just can't believe it






You are such a lovely person and always so helpful.

I just want you to know you are in my prayers and I will be sending positive thoughts your way on the 11th X10

Hugs,

Joy


----------



## Fred (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually the 14th is the big day that we should find out more. I am praying like mad and enjoying my family and friends to the max right now. I can't tell you just how much you all mean to me and I can't ever thank you all enough for all the love and kindness you all have shown me. I WILL BEAT THIS! I do have up and down days and the down days are a real downer especially when the pain gets intense, but then I remember how everyone is pulling for me and I just can't let you all down I still have too much to do!. Linda


----------



## barnbum (Jul 6, 2008)

We lift you up to the Lord!


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 6, 2008)

The 14th is my son's birthday so it will be easy for me to remember and a candle will be lit for you.

Keeping you in my prayers Linda.


----------



## Fred (Jul 8, 2008)

We are working on being positive and Fred is keeping me busy! What a ladies man, he has two girls fighting over his attentions now and Miss Becky's nose is really out of joint because she is not one of the girls. I am still shoeing horses, some days off with Courtney and some partnered up with hubby Paul. Today we will be really careful though cause the air quality is not good and its wickedly hot. The prayers and humor you send me keep me going and I so appreciate it and Getitia I really appreciated yours this morning and yes Les WILL collect on that steak dinner! Linda


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jul 8, 2008)

Linda

Just wanted you to know the prayers continue from here from all of us at Maine Pride.


----------



## MInx (Jul 9, 2008)

*



Well Linda all I can say is I am embarrassed and ashamed that I am JUST NOW finding all this out! I've been off here a while for my own health reasons and that's no excuse as this is my second family and they mean the world to me!*

Please accept my fervent hope and prayers for a positive good outcome for the future dear! You have all my best wishes and more love as a friend than you can imagine right now...

we've never met and probably never will but please give that Fred and big hug for me and enjoy the love of your horses..i no longer have mine which makes me sad but that's another story for another time Gosh I love to drive.





Best of luck!!

Maxine and Carl


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 9, 2008)

You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. I was really touched that you responded to my thread about Princess and her glucose/ insulin test, when you have so much else to deal with! I did get my question answered (on the Cushings forum) and she IS insulin resistant as I thought all along.

Mary


----------

